# Mind and Soul



## Civbert (Feb 14, 2006)

Is the mind is separate from soul and the spirit???? I thought they were the same. I've always considered person, mind, soul as essentially the same thing. I don't think emotions are part of the soul since they seem to be dictated by chemistry and the soul and mind are not material. Another reason for this is the Holy Spirit is immaterial and a person.


----------

